
Tell HN: GitHub Pages Down - sexy_seedbox
All subdomains on .js.org pages are down with the message &quot;<i>GitHub Pages is temporarily down for maintenance.</i>&quot; But on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.githubstatus.com it shows: &quot;All Systems Operational&quot;?<p>Anyone running into errors?
======
whit537
I just noticed that GitHub uses
[https://www.atlassian.com/software/statuspage](https://www.atlassian.com/software/statuspage)
for [https://www.githubstatus.com/](https://www.githubstatus.com/) ("Subscribe
to Incident" references Atlassian in the fine print). I remember when GitHub
used to use GitHub Pages for their status page, and then they had an issue
with GitHub Pages and they couldn't report on status. Oops! Makes sense to use
a third-party service, kind of ironic that it's an Atlassian product, given
the competition between the two. Looks like they rolled it out in 2018, over
two years after Atlassian acquired Statuspage.
[https://github.blog/2018-12-11-introducing-the-new-github-
st...](https://github.blog/2018-12-11-introducing-the-new-github-status-site/)
[https://www.atlassian.com/blog/statuspage/atlassian-
acquires...](https://www.atlassian.com/blog/statuspage/atlassian-acquires-
statuspage)

------
amirathi
GitHub is having major availability issues these past couple of months. 4
incidents in Feb, 4 in March and 2 in April so far.

Source:
[https://www.githubstatus.com/history](https://www.githubstatus.com/history)

I look forward to reading root cause analysis promised by Nat in Feb:
[https://twitter.com/natfriedman/status/1233079491204804608](https://twitter.com/natfriedman/status/1233079491204804608)

------
whit537
Does appear to be global. Some random sites:

[http://xenocrypt.github.io/](http://xenocrypt.github.io/) [https://evey-
pea.github.io/](https://evey-pea.github.io/)
[https://powershell.one/](https://powershell.one/)
[https://jekyllrb.com/](https://jekyllrb.com/)

~~~
danogentili
They're all down now, there were probably some leftover cached assets in the
fastly CDN

------
timdorr
Here's their incident page for it:
[https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/f3xzj5fgfq5b](https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/f3xzj5fgfq5b)

------
mjhea0
It's now on [https://www.githubstatus.com](https://www.githubstatus.com).

------
sexy_seedbox
Guess it's time to mirror my site on Netlify and Zeit Now.

~~~
Arnt
If you think your mirroring/deployment ops will be better monitored and more
robust than Github's ops ;)

------
whit537
Back!

[https://jekyllrb.com/](https://jekyllrb.com/)

"13:37"
[https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/f3xzj5fgfq5b](https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/f3xzj5fgfq5b)
;)

------
sneak
Reminder: CapRover works great for self-hosting the results of an SSG now that
docker supports multi-stage builds. Build in whatever image, then copy the
built site directory from the builder image to a vanilla nginx image at the
default static pages root.

(Also there’s Netlify, but they don’t hook up to self-hosted git apps and
their deployment CLI tool is spyware.)

You can even hook CapRover up to Gitea with a webhook so it autodeploys on a
push or merge to the appropriate branch.

It would be a terrible shame if GitHub deleted or suspended your whole account
and all of your repositories because you accidentally published something on
Pages that broke their TOS about allowed content.

Every outage is a good time to reconsider having a business relationship with
Microsoft.

~~~
aroch
How is Netlify's CLI spyware?

~~~
sneak
It silently and without even first-run notification transmits your usage data
without consent, pretty much the textbook definition of spyware. Netlify
considers your agreement to their TOS (at account creation time) to be your
opt-in to them silently spying from within your tools.

Until I complained, it even transmitted a telemetry event on the user’s
explicit opt-out of telemetry.

More info:
[https://github.com/netlify/cli/issues/739](https://github.com/netlify/cli/issues/739)

------
SE51bjJzaHJ0
Yep, this seems widespread.

After some delay, the status is now "Degraded," but not associated with any
maintenance event.

------
maxwell
Seeing [https://knexjs.org](https://knexjs.org) down, personal GitHub Pages
sites up.

------
sheikheddy
I can't access the documentation of Github, and my personal website hosted on
Github Pages is now down.

------
chadlavi
I'm seeing "GitHub Pages is temporarily down for maintenance."

------
mtmail
Our two github pages hosted website still work fine.

------
mmm_grayons
Can confirm; personal site appears to be down.

------
rusty__
My pages page is down.

